# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  کشف ذره بدون وزن پس از 85 سال کنکاش

## khatereh 2

یک ذره بدون جرم که دانشمندان را برای 85 سال به دنبال خود کشانده بود، بتازگی کشف شده و این دستاورد می‌تواند راه را برای دستگاههای الکترونیکی سریعتر و کارآمدتر و همچنین انواع جدیدی از محاسبات کوانتومی هموار کند.
یک تیم بین‌المللی به رهبری دانشمندان دانشگاه پرینستون موفق به کشف «فرمیون‌های وایل» شده‌اند که 85 سال پیش نظریه‌پردازی شده بودند.
محققان از نخستین مشاهدات فرمیون‌های وایل خبر داده‌اند که اگر بر نسل بعدی دستگاههای الکترونیکی اعمال شوند، می‌توانند منجر به جریان کارآمد و تقریبا آزاد برق در دستگاه‌ها و از این رو قدرت بیشتر بویژه برای رایانه‌ها شوند.
این ذرات که نخستین بار توسط هرمان وایل، ریاضیدان و فیزیکدان آلمانی در سال 1929 معرفی شدند، به دلیل اینکه به عنوان اجزای سازنده احتمالی سایر ذرات زیراتمی محسوب می‌شدند، بسیار مورد توجه و بررسی دانشمندان قرار داشتند.
طبیعت بنیادی این ذرات بدین معنی است که فرمیون‌های وایل می‌توانند انتقال ثابت‌تر و کارآمدتری از ذرات را نسبت به الکترون‌ها ارائه کنند.
فرمیون‌های وایل برخلاف الکترون‌ها بدون جرم بوده و دارای درجه بالایی از تحرک هستند؛ چرخش ذره هم در جهت حرکت آن و هم در خلاف جهت حرکتش صورت می‌گیرد.
یافته‌های دانشمندان با سایر اکتشافات ذره متفاوت است زیرا فرمیون وایل می‌تواند تکثیر شده و و بطور بالقوه اعمال شود.
بطور معمول ذراتی مانند بوزون هیگز بطور زودگذر پس از برخورد ذرات شناسایی می‌شوند. اما فرمیون وایل درون یک بلور فلزی مصنوعی موسوم به آرسنید تانتالوم کشف شد که محققان پرینستون آن را با همکاری دانشمندان مرکز ماده کوانتوم نوآوری مشارکتی در پکن و دانشگاه ملی تایوان طرحی کرده بودند.

منبع : مجله ساینس

----------


## khaan

اینطوری باشه میتونن سیم های برق رو با مقاومت خیلی کمتر تولید کنن خیلی مفید هست

----------


## arj

یکبار دیگه برتری فیزیک نظری بر تجربی ثابت شد !
دقیقا مثل پوزیترون که دیراک چندسال زودتر از آزمایش با ریاضیات وجودشو ثابت کرد !

----------

